# What would you do about Christmas?



## Bica (Nov 25, 2007)

We start on 19 Sept at Calais then work down to South west Portugal using Aires, ACSI sites and a bit of wild.
OK here are the options -
1) Stay until about end of March (using a back packers insurance that gives you longer than 90 days for any one trip.)
2) Put the van into storage for about 2 weeks and fly back hand luggage only then finally come home end of March (therefore two trips under 90 days.
£) bring van home before Christmas - don't like that one. 

What would you do?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Buy annual insurance here: https://www.gotravelinsurance.co.uk so long as you are under 65. If not try the AA as they suggest.

Select the single trip option and put in your dates and details. I've just tried to make sure and put in a full year. They quoted without a problem.

We have ours with them altough one or two people on here have reported having difficulty getting cover for 12 months. I can only repeat that I just did it and got a quote.

I hope that helps, Alan.

Edit: Should have said, our is annual now renewed three times without problems.

The boss has just told me she does online because if she rings them they transfer you to people who think it can't be done. If you need to discuss it then do so using the number they give after the online quote, she has done that in order to ask questions about the cover.


----------



## Mark993 (Jul 1, 2007)

Don't let the insurance company dictate what you want to do. Decide what you want then shop around to find insurance that makes sense for the trip you want. No sense in flying home and putting van in storage.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Cancel Christmas, gets my vote anytime.
Gerry


----------



## harrison (Apr 20, 2010)

Last year we left the Uk early Sept went to Spain and drove home start Dec it was a long cold drive up France and we found we can leave the camper on site for 50e a month, the first time we used the Rv this year was the ferry to Santander in march, so this year we are leaving the Rv in Spain flying home mid Nov and going back for new year the reason we never left the Rv there last year was there were to many goodys in the lockers hope that helps

Paul


----------



## Glen432 (May 9, 2005)

We winter away most years and we use Atlas direct for travel insurance, you dictate how long you want. It gives you two options but both pretty cheap can't fault them used them now for about seven years.

Phil


----------

